# New Member Introduction



## mom0500805 (Sep 2, 2007)

Hello to all! Glad to find this site and the wealth of knowledge and resources on it as well. We are new to RVing and new owners of a 2007 Outback 27RSDS. We moved from Dallas to northern NJ over a year ago. Since we are new to the area we wanted to see more of the Northeast. We have one pre-school aged child and a dog and we love the idea of family trips together RVing and seeing the sights.

Since we are new to the area and to RVing, I can't wait to read through all the campsite recommendations.

Shannon


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Shannon to the Outback Family
Congrats on the 27RSDS

Don


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Oh you've got some good company in that area. Wait till tdvffjohn chimes in, they are a great family and know the NJ area well. Did I mention what a great guy he is? He made the trek from NJ to Utah just to join the Outbackers Rally (okay well did more too).

Welcome to the Outbackers!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Shannon


















Take it from the mom of a kid who just started Kindergarten and is now stuck in the real school system...
Get out and go camping as often as you can!

Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

* 
& Welcome*


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the Outbackers









obnj clan


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*to the*

*CULT
CLAN
CLUB
TRIBE *

*
Welcome to the FAMILY!!!!*

*Let me be the first to invite our newest NorthEastern member to our upcoming Rally !!! Check this out..... *VT Rally clicky thing*..maybe you can join us???!!!!*


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> *to the*
> 
> *CULT
> CLAN
> ...


 Ditto!! Wonderful site. Good info really nice people, lots of fun and things going on and some trouble makers too. (Watch out for that Wolfwood character!) Ha! Seriously though, Outbackers did change my life..... Hmm sounds like a new post to me.. Any way! Welcome welcome welcome, to Outbackers paradise island!

Eric


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Jim & Steph, 2 happycampers


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome!







Enjoy your new Outback!


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. Great floor model, that 27. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, although, for the life of me, I don't know why anyone would leave the Lone Star state and head to the Northeast!







You do realize they have WINTER up there, don't you?









Just kidding...Glad you found us.

Mark


----------

